
The Racial Wealth Gap Is About the Upper Classes - viburnum
https://www.peoplespolicyproject.org/2020/06/29/the-racial-wealth-gap-is-about-the-upper-classes/
======
mips_avatar
The most underrepresented demographic at tech companies is people who grew up
in poverty. If you work at a tech company I challenge you to find a colleague
who had significant housing or food insecurity growing up. There are a few,
but it's extremely rare.

------
mcdramamean
Another link related to racial wealth gap: [https://socialequity.duke.edu/wp-
content/uploads/2019/10/wha...](https://socialequity.duke.edu/wp-
content/uploads/2019/10/what-we-get-wrong.pdf)

